# CAO Brazilia Cariocas Cigar Review - Smooth pepper



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great smoke creamy and peppery. Awsome short smoke.

Read the full review here: CAO Brazilia Cariocas Cigar Review - Smooth pepper


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I had this cigar the other day. Started off a little bitter and didn't impress me the rest of the way. :mmph:

Maybe I'll give it a second chance though. :spider:


----------

